# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Porin seudun paikallisliikenne

## aaltos

Toimiva joukkoliikenne perustuu alueelliseen toimintaan. Porin seudulla toimii nyt jo Karhukuntien verkosto ja odotettavissa on Porin ja Noormarkun liitoksen jälkeen muitakin kuntaliitoksia joten tällainen viestiketju on tarpeen. Tällä hetkellä paikallisliikenne toteutuu  kumipyörillä, mutta muidenkin kaupunkiseutujen tapaan useat kansalaiset odottelevat paikallisjunaliikenteen käynnistymistä.

Ajankohtainen asia Porissa on uuden joukkoliikennesuunnitelman laadinta, koska vanha suunnitelma päättyy v. 2009 lopussa. Slidet vanhasta suunnitelmasta ovat nähtävissä Karhukuntien www-sivuilla. Uudesta joukkoliikennesuunnitelman laadinnasta kertoi tänään Porin Linjojen toimitusjohtaja Satakunnan kansan paperiversion Mielipide-osastossa. Kirjoituksessa hän vastasi myös kysymyksiin ja arvosteluun, joita on esitetty Porin Linjoja kohtaan.

Sakari Aalto

----------


## SlaverioT

> *Porin joukkoliikennettä päivitetään*
> 
> Uudella joukkoliikkennesuunnitelmalla halutaan selkeyttää linjaverkkoa ja aikataulukirjaa. Palvelua parannetaan siellä, missä kysyntää on. Heikennyksiä on vastaavasti luvassa hiipuvilla alueilla.
> 
> Lisää rahaa joukkoliikenteelle ei ole Porissa nyt tulossa, joten uudella joukkoliikennesuunnitelmalla halutaan kohdentaa nykyisiä resursseja aiempaa paremmin. Käytännössä tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että kun toisessa päässä peittoa jatketaan, on se jostain muualta pois.
> 
> - Palvelua on tarkoitus parantaa siellä, missä kysyntää on, kuten esimerkiksi Meri-Porissa ja lähiöissä kaupungin liepeillä. Myös Pori-Noormarkku -välille halutaan tunnin välein ajettava linja. Heikennyksiä on vastaavasti luvassa haja-asutusalueilla, kertoo suunnitelmaan osallistuvan Porin Linjojen toimitusjohtaja Markku Hermonen.
> 
> *Vakikäyttäjien määrä laskussa*
> ...


http://yle.fi/alueet/satakunta/2010/...n_1521914.html

Sinällään suunta on hyvä. Esimerkiksi Vähärauman linjat kulkevat jonkin verran hajallaan joten keskittäminen parille eri linjaukselle selkeyttää verkkoa. Lisäksi voitaisiin poistaa mm. linjan 6 lenkkimäisyys. Tätä ehdotti Liidea Oy jo 2005. Meri-Porin suunnalla tuskin verkoston laajuudessa tulee muutoksia koska sekä Vanhantie ja Pikatien varsia tulee molempia palvella. Haja-asutusalueen liikenteen leikkaamisesta tuskin saadaan merkittäviä hyötyjä haittoihin nähden, jollei Vähäraumaa ja Pohjois-Poria lueta haja-asutukseksi :Smile: 
Noormarkun suunnalla tulisi selvittää yhteistariffia Satakunnan Liikenteen kanssa. Näyttää siltä että nyt luodaan vain päällekkäistä liikennettä. Samaa voi sanoa Ulvilan suunnasta. Kuitenkin 30% nousu matkustajamääriin on kova tavoite, vaikka pohjalta pääseekin vain ylöspäin.

----------


## ultrix

Koska Pori käsittää nykyään myös Noormarkun ja on joukkoliikenneviranomainen, se voi vuosikymmenen puolivälin tienoilla laittaa uusiksi koko kaupungin liikenteen joukkoliikennelain ja palvelusopimusasetuksen mukaisin keinoin.

----------


## killerpop

> Koska Pori käsittää nykyään myös Noormarkun ja on joukkoliikenneviranomainen, se voi vuosikymmenen puolivälin tienoilla laittaa uusiksi koko kaupungin liikenteen joukkoliikennelain ja palvelusopimusasetuksen mukaisin keinoin.


Siinä on yksi mutta: Raha.

Sinänsä mielenkiinnolla odotellen uudistuksia. Mielenkiintoista oli myös, että Meri-Porin linjastoa ei kilpailutettukaan enää edellisen ostoliikennekierroksen jälkeen, vaan se hoidetaan jatkossa kaupungin sisäisenä tuotantona.

SlaverioT: Vähäraumallahan tapahtui merkittävä muutos viime syksynä, kun Meri-Porin linjasto keskitettiin kulkemaan Professorintietä pitkin. Onhan siellä vielä poikkeuksia, lähinnä linjat 2, 7 ja 10, mutta suunta on hyvä.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Koska Pori käsittää nykyään myös Noormarkun ja on joukkoliikenneviranomainen, se voi vuosikymmenen puolivälin tienoilla laittaa uusiksi koko kaupungin liikenteen joukkoliikennelain ja palvelusopimusasetuksen mukaisin keinoin.


Porin sisäisestä liikenteestähän vastaa lähes 100% kaupungin täysin omistama Porin Linjat Oy, muutamaa Veolian ja Ruosniemen Linja-auto Oy / Sundellin ajamaa vuoroa lukuunottamatta, joten mikään ei nykyiselläänkään estä Poria laittamasta liikennettä niin halutessaan "uusiksi"?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:06 ----------




> Vähäraumallahan tapahtui merkittävä muutos viime syksynä, kun Meri-Porin linjasto keskitettiin kulkemaan Professorintietä pitkin. Onhan siellä vielä poikkeuksia, lähinnä linjat 2, 7 ja 10, mutta suunta on hyvä.


Toki näin on, mutta silti "hajalleen" jäivät juurikin edellä mainitut linjat joilla kuitenkin yhdessä yli 30 lähtöä Kauppatorilta arkipäivässä.

Toisaalta on Liinaharjan ja Musan suunnan linjan 6 eri variaatiot, jotka kulkevat jokainen hieman eri reittiä. Onkohan tämä parasta ja selkeitä mahdollista joukkoliikennettä?

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Toisaalta on Liinaharjan ja Musan suunnan linjan 6 eri variaatiot, jotka kulkevat jokainen hieman eri reittiä. Onkohan tämä parasta ja selkeitä mahdollista joukkoliikennettä?


En tunne Porin tilannetta yksityiskohtaisesti, mutta yleisesti ottaen:
Jos liikennettä on vähänlaisesti ja vuoroja kulkee vain harvakseltaan, niin mielestäni on hyvä, jos vaikka jokaisen vuoron reitti on optimoitu matkustajien tarpeiden mukaan. Toki jos tunnistettavia tarpeiden vaihteluja ei ole niin sitten vaikka kaikki vuorot "päätietä".

----------


## ultrix

> Porin sisäisestä liikenteestähän vastaa lähes 100% kaupungin täysin omistama Porin Linjat Oy, muutamaa Veolian ja Ruosniemen Linja-auto Oy / Sundellin ajamaa vuoroa lukuunottamatta, joten mikään ei nykyiselläänkään estä Poria laittamasta liikennettä niin halutessaan "uusiksi"?


Niin tosiaan, no olin pitänyt yksityisten tuottajien, varsinkin Veolian osuutta liikennekentästä suurempana. Jään minäkin killerpopin lailla kiinnostuneena odottamaan mitä tuleman pitää.

Porin kaupunki nykyiselläkin poliittisella koostumuksella voisi haistattaa yksityisille pitkät ja muuttaa Porin Linjat Oy:n _todella_ sisäiseksi tuottajaksi, PKL Porin Kaupunkiliikenne Liikelaitokseksi.  :Biggrin:  Porin Linjat täyttää PSA:n ja JLL:n mukaisen sisäisen tuottajan kriteerit toki jo nyt, mutta liikennelaitosmallissa se voisi toimia samalla myös joukkoliikenneviranomaisen roolissa.

----------


## killerpop

Kaupunginhallitus siunaa tänään ostoliikenteen voittajat ajalle 1.6.2010 - 31.5.2013

KOHDE 1.     Linja 7,       Viasvesi - Kauppatori - Isojoenranta - Harjunpää Veolia Transport West Oy, hinta 638 367 euroa
KOHDE 2.     Linja 27,     Pori - Viasvesi  Oosinselkä (Hakkiluodon th) Ruosniemen Linja-auto Oy, hinta 254 000 euroa.
KOHDE 3.     Linja 60,     Pori - Lyttylä, ostoliikennevuorot Lyttylän Liikenne Oy, hinta 94 500 euroa.

Eli liikenne jatkuu näillä linjoilla entiseen malliin.

----------


## SlaverioT

Veolia haluaa suuremman osuuden Porin paikallisliikenteestä uutisoi Satakunnan Kansa.
http://www.satakunnankansa.fi/cs/Sat...kenteesta.html



> "Oikea sana oikealta henkilöltä, niin ei menisi kuin puoli vuotta, kun voisimme korvata Porin paikallisliikenteen koko kaluston omilla, uusilla autoillamme."


Tuskin Porin paikallisliikenteen suurin ongelma on linja-autojen vuosimallit, vai kuinka paljon esimerkiksi Tampereella matkustajamäärät ovat nousseet niillä linjoilla joilla kilpailutuksen myötä on TKL:än vanhat autot korvattu uusilla Paunun/Länsilinjojen autoilla? 

Mitä tulee Veolian Suomen toimintoihin:
Ei Veolia ilmeisesti kaikesta liikenteestä Pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolella aio luopua, kun kerran kasvuhaluja Porissakin on. Kuitenkin keskittyminen pelkästään paikallisliikenteeseen näyttää olevan tavoitteena. Taitavat muuten Pori-Seinäjoki vuorot olla Veolian ainoat jäljellä olevat pikavuorot.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:27 ----------

Veolia onkin käynnistänyt kampanjan jolla yritetään saada Porin päättäjien päät kääntymään. Poriin on tuotu 2kpl uutta Irisbus Crossway LE:tä. Joulupukkikin matkustaa nykyisin Veolialla reen(Porin Linjojen) sijaan. Onkohan vastaavaa tempausta nähty jossain aiemmin? Veolian toimintahan taitaa Porissa olla vedenjakajalla. Yhden linjan ajaminen tuskin kiinnostaa suuryritystä kovin kauan.

Yle Satakunnan uutinen samasta aiheesta:
http://yle.fi/alueet/satakunta/2010/...n_2186556.html

----------


## SD202

> Poriin on tuotu 2kpl uutta Irisbus Crossway LE:tä.


Riittääkö porilaismatkustajien - sekä kuljettajien - kärsivällisyys Irisbusin ovien hitauden kanssa?  :Very Happy: 

Vakavasti puhuen: onhan se "helppoa" markkinoida uuden kaluston voimalla. Tänne Pääkaupunkiseudulle voi toki tulla ihailemaan, miten kärsineen näköiseksi suht' koht' uusikin kalusto saadaan esim. erään ulkomaisen liikennöitsijän toimesta, kun kunnossapito on mitä on (syyttävä sormeni ei välttämättä kohdistu Veoliaan, jonka kalusto on tosin ihan hyvässä kunnossa). Porin Linjoilla on omien havaintojeni mukaan pidetty meidän mittapuumme mukaan vanhakin kalusto hyvässä kunnossa. 20 vuotta vanha bussikin on käyttökelpoinen ruuhka-ajossa, kunhan bussia on huollettu asianmukaisesti.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Riittääkö porilaismatkustajien - sekä kuljettajien - kärsivällisyys Irisbusin ovien hitauden kanssa?


Irisbusin hitaat ovet ovat pistäneet silmään Tampereellakin Länsilinjojen kaluston osalta sekä LE:n että normi Crosswayn kanssa. Porin suhteellisen verkkaisessa liikennöintitahdissa, varsinkin linjalla 7 tuskin kuitenkaan tuottaa ongelmaa Crosswayn ovien hitaus. Jos Iveco aikoo samaan malliin valloittaa Suomen markkinoita, oviin toivottavasti tulossa parannusta. Valloituksestahan voi jo puhua: Irisbus taitaa olla jo lähellä Scania-alustaisia autoja myyntimäärissä.

----------


## SlaverioT

Porissa on keksitty joukkoliikenteen ongelmaksi talläiset "väärinpäin" olevat pysäkkikatokset (muualla Suomessa normaalit):




> Bussipysäkkejä tulisi kääntää 90 astetta asiakkaan ja kuskin näkyvyyden parantamiseksi. Samalla lisääntynyttä seinäpinta-alaa voitaisiin myydä mainostilaksi.


Koko juttu Satakunnan Kansasta

Voi vain ihmetellä jos tämä on merkittävä ongelma. Pysäkin kääntäminen maksaa todennäköisesti enemmän kuin pleksin asentaminen näihin pysäkkeihin, joissa näkyvyys on ongelma vaneriseinien takia.  Miksei kukaan ole tätä aiemmin keksinyt?

----------


## Samppa

> Koko juttu Satakunnan Kansasta
> 
> Voi vain ihmetellä jos tämä on merkittävä ongelma. Pysäkin kääntäminen maksaa todennäköisesti enemmän kuin pleksin asentaminen näihin pysäkkeihin, joissa näkyvyys on ongelma vaneriseinien takia.


Tilan käyttö ja tilan puute varmasti yleensä estävät pysäkkikatosten kääntämisen poikittain ainakin kaupunkialueilla.
Porissa kuvan perusteella se ei näyttäisi olevan ongelma :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

Kävin pari viikkoa sitten Yyterissä bussilla ja siitä inspiroituneena kahlasin nyt Porin viimevuotisen joukkoliikennesuunnitelman Meri-Pori-osion.

Itse suunnitelmassa ei ole seuraavaa lainausta laitettu muutosehdotuksiin vaan "jatkossa pohdittavaa"-koriin:




> Työmatkayhteydet Meri‐Porin työpaikkakeskittymiin ovat hyvät, mutta ne hoidetaan nyt 10eri linjanumerolla. Järjestelmää on ehdottomasti selkiytettävä, kuitenkin niin, ettei tarjontavähene. Jatkossa on tutkittava, onko mahdollista hoitaa työmatkayhteydet Meri‐Porin suu‐riin työpaikkakeskittymiin sekä Porin että Reposaaren suunnalta yhdellä tai kahdella linja‐numerolla.


Olen pohtinut tätä ja minusta tämän toteuttaminen voisi olla paitsi suotavaa, jopa helppoa:
Kaksi linjaa, toisen reitti Pietniemi-Uusiniitty-Enäjärvi-Pihlava-Kaanaa-(Yyteri)-Mäntyluoto ja toinen Reposaareen. Tarkemmin pitäisi pohdiskella, täytyykö Reposaaren linjan poiketa Mäntyluodon kautta (Uniluodon kääntösilmukka), miten Yyterin kautta kulkeva liikenne hoidetaanToinen linjoista kulkisi Vanhaa tietä (mt 2652) ja toinen Henry Gullichsenin tien (mt 2653) kautta.Molemmat linjat lienee syytä viedä Uudenniityn kautta, koska Kyläsaarentien eteläpäässä ei ole taajama-asutusta, eivätkä kävelymatkat kakkostien varren tai Uudenniityntien pysäkeille kasvane kohtuuttomiksi.Molemmat linjat liikennöitäisiin Kaanaan läpi, ei ohi. Työvuorojen alkamis- ja päättämishetkillä kulkeva vuorot poikkeaisivat Sachtlebenin kautta.Lisäksi koululaisvuoro, joka olisi räätälöity Meri-Porin koululaisliikennettä varten.Kuuntelen mielelläni kritiikkiä joltakulta, joka tuntee paremmin Porin olot. Nämä on ihan kartan pohjalta mietityt ratkaisut, jonka lähtökohtana on linjaston selkiyttäminen.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Olen pohtinut tätä ja minusta tämän toteuttaminen voisi olla paitsi suotavaa, jopa helppoa:
> Kaksi linjaa, toisen reitti Pietniemi-Uusiniitty-Enäjärvi-Pihlava-Kaanaa-(Yyteri)-Mäntyluoto ja toinen Reposaareen. Tarkemmin pitäisi pohdiskella, täytyykö Reposaaren linjan poiketa Mäntyluodon kautta (Uniluodon kääntösilmukka), miten Yyterin kautta kulkeva liikenne hoidetaanToinen linjoista kulkisi Vanhaa tietä (mt 2652) ja toinen Henry Gullichsenin tien (mt 2653) kautta.Molemmat linjat lienee syytä viedä Uudenniityn kautta, koska Kyläsaarentien eteläpäässä ei ole taajama-asutusta, eivätkä kävelymatkat kakkostien varren tai Uudenniityntien pysäkeille kasvane kohtuuttomiksi.Molemmat linjat liikennöitäisiin Kaanaan läpi, ei ohi. Työvuorojen alkamis- ja päättämishetkillä kulkeva vuorot poikkeaisivat Sachtlebenin kautta.Lisäksi koululaisvuoro, joka olisi räätälöity Meri-Porin koululaisliikennettä varten.


Myöhässä kommenttien kanssa, kuten aina mutta: Jos avataan noita ehdotuksiasi:

Liikenne siis muodostuisi kahdesta linjasta:
- Jos tuo Reposaaren linja kulkee Pihlavan, Kaanaan ja Uusiniityn kautta on ajoaika noin 60min ainakin ruuhkassa. Tunnin vuoroväli ja kahden auton kierto ei siis toimi.
- Keskusta-Pietniemi-Uusiniitty-Enäjärvi-Pihlava-Kaanaa-(Yyteri)-Mäntyluoto = ajoaika lähellä tuntia tuon Yyterin kylpylähotellilla käynnin jälkeen eli tiukkaa tekee ja toisaalta Uniluotolaiset joutuisivat kiertämään Yyterin kautta, koska muuta tarjontaa ei olisi.
- Miten palvellaan VT2:n varrella olevia asukkaista eli Pihlavan tiehaaran ja Uusiniityn välille jääviä asukkaista? Etäisyydet lähimmistä pysäkeistä olisivat noin 2 kilometriä mikä ei hyväksyttävää. 

Loppupäätelmiä: Matka-ajat liian pitkiä; esim. Reposaarelaisten pitäisi saada alle tunnissa keskustaan. Eli mielestäni nuo linjat eivät tuollaisina toimi tai ole edes mahdollisia.

Mutta on selvää että linjastossa on paljon selkiytettävää ja nykyisin liikaa eri linjavariaatioita. Mutta toisaalta nykyinen tieverkko ei taida mahdollistaa nopeaa ja kattavaa linjastoa vain kahdella linjalla Meri-Poriin.

----------


## ultrix

> Mutta on selvää että linjastossa on paljon selkiytettävää ja nykyisin liikaa eri linjavariaatioita. Mutta toisaalta nykyinen tieverkko ei taida mahdollistaa nopeaa ja kattavaa linjastoa vain kahdella linjalla Meri-Poriin.


Ilman muuta paras vaihtoehto on hoitaa pikalinja rautateiden paikallisliikenteellä ja radan vaikutusalueen ulkopuoliset alueet hoidettaisiin täydentävällä bussilinjalla, joka kiertäisi ummet ja lammet ja syöttäisi matkustajat jossain sopivassa kohdassa, esim. Pihlavassa junaan.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Ilman muuta paras vaihtoehto on hoitaa pikalinja rautateiden paikallisliikenteellä ja radan vaikutusalueen ulkopuoliset alueet hoidettaisiin täydentävällä bussilinjalla, joka kiertäisi ummet ja lammet ja syöttäisi matkustajat jossain sopivassa kohdassa, esim. Pihlavassa junaan.


En tiedä olisiko rautateiden paikallisliikenne kuitenkaan perinteisillä lähiijunilla järkevä ratkaisu. Olen kai tämän sanonut moneen kertaan, mutta kerta lisää ei lienee tee pahaa; Keskustan ja Vähärauman osalta rata kulkee väärässä paikassa. Kuitenkin merkittävä osa matkoista suuntautuu keskustan oppilaitoksiin tai työpaikoille, joista rautatie on yleensä auttamattoman kaukana.

Mäntyluoto - Kokemäki paikallisjunaliikenteestä tehtiin muuten viime vuonna selvitys, mutta tutkimusasetelma oli siinä jotenkin nurinkurinen. Varsinkin asemien sijoittelu oli erikoinen. Esim Mäntyluoto-Pori välillä oli pääteasemien lisäksi vain yksi asema Pihlavassa. Mäntyluodon ja Pihlavan asemien 2km vaikutusalueelle saatiin 3248 asukasta, jotka tuottavat selvityksen mukaan vain *45 matkaa/vrk!*. Vuosikulujen(928 718 ) ja lipputulojen(124 632 ) jälkeen alijäämäksi saatiin -804 086  vuodessa. Tämänkin selvityksessä taakkana on Pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunaliikenteen kustannusten, kaluston ja muiden ratkaisujen tuominen aivan toisenlaiseen toimintaympäristöön. Esim. näitä 45 matkustajaa kuljetaan selvityksessä noin 250 istumapaikkaisella Sm5-junalla vaikka Dm12 kokoluokan kalusto riittäisi. Eli todella kannattavaa :Laughing: 


Mutta jokainen voi itse lukea paperin täältä:
http://www.pori.fi/material/attachme...e_20100908.pdf

Itse lähdin selvittämään asiaa aivan toisesta näkökulmasta:
Lantisen_porin_joukkoliikennejarjestelma_vaihtoehd  ot.pdf

----------


## ultrix

Voihan naamapalmu, jälleen kerran ollut konsultilla zoomi väärässä asennossa. Itse nuuhkin 1:16000-kartan avulla potentiaalisia seisakepaikkoja ja löydän sieltä mm. Kaanaan, Kyläsaari-Uusiniityn, Ulasoorin ja Karjarannan  ja Mäntyluodossa ajetaan ihan Uniluotoon asti. Etenkin Kaanaan puute on todella iso moka konsultilta, onhan se kävelymatkan päässä Yyterin sannoista.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:58 ----------

Sen sijaan hyvä Joona, juuri noin. Olen itsekseni miettinyt melko lailla samanlaisia aatoksia (ilman Vähärauman koukkua tosin), eli meidän olisi kannattanut yhdistää voimamme.  :Razz: 

Ilmaiseksi tekemäsi selvitys on huomattavasti laadukkaampi kuin Karhukuntien henkilöliikennekoordinaattorin kyhäelmä, jossa on käytetty jopa olosuhteisiin sopimattomia lähtöarvoja. Ihan oikeasti, tuon työn kanssa kannattaisi rohkeasti marssia Porin kaupungintalolle, esitellä se jollekin teknisen sektorin johtajalle ja myydä se. Ilman kilpailuttamista julkinen toimija voi hankkia 30000  asti mm. palveluita, tämä selvitys on lonkalta arvioiden ehkä 500010000  konsulttityön arvoinen, sillä voisi siis ihan oikeasti saada mukavasti rahaa opiskelua varten.

Tunnethan muuten Anteron Aittaluoto-ideasuunnitelman?

----------


## SlaverioT

Hyvää päivää lännestä!



> *Porin, Harjavallan ja Kokemäen välinen liikenne Porin Linjoille
> *
> Porista Harjavallan kautta Kokemäelle liikennöitävät bussivuorot siirtyvät Satakunnan Liikenteeltä Porin linjoille. Yritykset ovat tehneet liiketoimintakaupan, jossa Porin Linjoille siirtyy kolme linja-autoa ja viisi kuljettajaa, jotka jatkavat vanhoina työntekijöinä.
> 
> http://www.satakunnankansa.fi/Sataku...linjoille.html


Satakunnassa siis kuljetaan omalla tuotannolla jatkossakin eteenpäin ja laajennetaan Porin Linjojen toiminta-aluetta.

----------


## aaltos

Porin suunnalta tulee toinenkin merkittävä uutinen. Karhukunnat ovat käynnistäneet Porin seudun joukkoliikennesuunnitelman laatimisen ja osana suunnitelmaa seudun asukkailla on mahdollisuus osallistua Rambolin laatimaan nettikyselyyn alueen joukkoliikenteen kehittämisestä. Linkki kyselyyn löytyy ainakin Porin ja Ulvilan kaupunkien www-sivuilta.  Joukkoliikennesuunnitelman päätavoitteena on tarkentaa seudullista joukkoliikenteen palvelutason määrittelyä. Esittelyssä todetaan, että tavoitteena on myös sujuva joukkoliikennejärjestelmä, jossa yksikään matka ei jää tekemättä tiedon puutteen vuoksi. Työn pitäisi  valmistua keväällä 2013. Todennäköisesti Porissa on runsaastikin potentiaalia joukkoliikenteen lisäämiseksi. Löysin v. 2005 peräisin olleen kyselytiedon, jossa todetaan vain 4,2, % asukkaista käyttävän viikoittain joukkoliikennettä.

Sakari Aalto
Ulvila

----------


## Eppu

> Hyvää päivää lännestä!
> 
> Satakunnassa siis kuljetaan omalla tuotannolla jatkossakin eteenpäin ja laajennetaan Porin Linjojen toiminta-aluetta.


Onkos mitään infoa olemassa siitä, mitkä autot kaupan mukana on menossa? Oma arvaukseni kohdistuu lähinnä Linkkeihin (#72-73) ja Vegaan (#16). Toisaalta nuo Linkit eivät taida olla aivan omiaan kaupan kohteena olevaan liikenteeseen vaikka niillä onkin pääasiassa noita sivuja ajeltu.

----------


## kuukanko

Porin kilpailutetun liikenteen sopimukset päättyvät 31.5.2014 ja niiden seuraavan sopimuskauden (1.6.2014 - 30.6.2016 + 1 optiovuosi) kilpailutus on alkanut. Hankintailmoitus

Kohteet ovat samat kuin ennenkin eli:
linja 7linja 27linja 60 kutsuliikenteenä koulujen kesäloma-aikaan + koko vuoden lauantait
Nämä kohteet kilpailutetaan reittipohjaisena käyttöoikeussopimuksena ja ratkaisuperusteena on pelkkä hinta. Kalustovaatimuksena on Euro3-tason bussit, täysikokoisilla busseilla maksimi-ikä on 15 vuotta ja pikkubusseilla 9 vuotta.

Lisäksi samassa kilpailussa on kolmen bussin koulukuljetuskohde Kokemäeltä.

----------


## kuukanko

Tarjouskilpailun ratkaisu löytyy jo ensi viikon kokouksen esityslistalta:
Kohde 1 (linja 7): tarjousyhteenliittymä Ruosniemen Linja-auto & Lyttylän LiikenneKohde 2 (linja 27): Ruosniemen Linja-autoKohde 3 (linjan 60 lauantait ja kesäliikenne): Lyttylän Liikenne

----------


## kuukanko

Porin Linjat hankkii tänä vuonna 2 uutta katuria, joiden toimitus on viimeistään 30.11.2014. Tarjouspyyntö löytyy tarjouspalvelu.fi:stä (vaatii rekisteröitymisen). Optiona on kahden lisäbussin hankinta, joiden toimitus olisi alustavasti 30.4.2015 mennessä.

Hankittavien autojen teknisiä vaatimuksia ovat mm.:
pituus 12,5 - 13,0 m44 istumapaikkaa (sisältäen klaffit)2-akselinenEuro6moottori vähintään 250 hvrenkaat 295/80R22,5ovet 1+2+0keskiovelle asti matalakuljettajailmastointiedessä ja sivulla LED-linjakilpi

----------


## SD202

Porin Linjoilla on nyt hieman erilaisella mainosteippauksella varustettu bussi:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/assalegendat_p...orissa/7351624

----------


## JaM

Satakunnan Kansa tietää tänään seuraavaa: "Porissa joukkoliikenteeseen kannustetaan loka-joulukuussa kampanjalla, jossa arkisin kello 10−13 ja kello 18 jälkeen, sekä lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin kertalipun hinta on aikuisilta vain 2 euroa ja lapsilta yhden euron matkan pituudesta riippumatta."

----------


## 034

> Satakunnan Kansa tietää tänään seuraavaa: "Porissa joukkoliikenteeseen kannustetaan loka-joulukuussa kampanjalla, jossa arkisin kello 10−13 ja kello 18 jälkeen, sekä lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin kertalipun hinta on aikuisilta vain 2 euroa ja lapsilta yhden euron matkan pituudesta riippumatta."


Ylellä:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/porin_linjojen...olella/7446952

----------


## kuukanko

> Porin Linjat hankkii tänä vuonna 2 uutta katuria, joiden toimitus on viimeistään 30.11.2014.


Nämä sekä mahdollisesti ensi vuonna tulevat toiset kaksi toimittaa Scania Suomi Oy. Kuulemma OmniExpress 320LE:tä olisi tulossa. Jälki-ilmoitus

----------


## Miska

Uusien Scanioiden lisäksi Porin Linjat hankkii myös käytettyä kalustoa. Maarianhaminan kaupunkiliikenteen hävinnyt Röde Orm / Stadsbussen i Mariehamn kertoo nettisivuillaan, että sen 2003-, 2007- ja 2008-malliset Scalat on myyty Porin Linjoille.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Nämä sekä mahdollisesti ensi vuonna tulevat toiset kaksi toimittaa Scania Suomi Oy. Kuulemma OmniExpress 320LE:tä olisi tulossa. Jälki-ilmoitus


Ainakin yksi näistä oli Jokimaalla tehtaan pihalla Nobinan sekä Valkoisen Oulun Omnin kanssa.

----------


## aaltos

Satakuntaliiton laatima Satakunnan liikennestrategian suunnitelmaluonnos on parhaillaan Satakunnan kunnissa lausuntokierroksella.
Porin osalta luonnos esittää seuraavia toimenpiteitä, jotka veisivät Poria joukkoliikennekaupungin suuntaan:

1. Kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteen uusi järjestämistapa, lippu- ja taksajärjestelmä sekä ajantasaisen ja mobiilin joukkoliikenneinformaation kehittäminen
2. Asemien ja joukkoliikennepysäkkien laatutason parantaminen (ml. Porin matkakeskuksen toteuttaminen)
3. Nykyisen henkilöjunaliikenteen uusi kalusto ja uudet seisakkeet Ulvilaan ja Nakkilaan

Sakari Aalto

----------


## Lasse

> Uusien Scanioiden lisäksi Porin Linjat hankkii myös käytettyä kalustoa. Maarianhaminan kaupunkiliikenteen hävinnyt Röde Orm / Stadsbussen i Mariehamn kertoo nettisivuillaan, että sen 2003-, 2007- ja 2008-malliset Scalat on myyty Porin Linjoille.


Onko havaintoja, joko Omnit ja Ahvenanmaalta tulleet ovat liikenteessä?

----------


## JaM

> Onko havaintoja, joko Omnit ja Ahvenanmaalta tulleet ovat liikenteessä?


Ainakin yksi Omni on varmasti liikenteessä, mahdollisesti molemmat - en siis ole niin tarkkaan katsonut, että olenko nähnyt joka kerta saman vai eri autot. Ahvenanmaalta tulleiden tunnistaminen firman muusta kalustosta vaatisi melkeinpä rekisteritietoutta jota mulla ei ole.

----------


## killerpop

> Onko havaintoja, joko Omnit ja Ahvenanmaalta tulleet ovat liikenteessä?


Molemmat, sekä #4 että #5 pyörivät Meri-Porin -linjoilla.

Ahvenanmaan autoista #37 oli vielä viikko sitten (17.1.) alkuperäisellä rekisteritunnuksella varustettuna, joskin uudet värit päälleen saaneena. Muista ei ole kantautunut havaintoja.

----------


## Lasse

> Molemmat, sekä #4 että #5 pyörivät Meri-Porin -linjoilla.
> 
> Ahvenanmaan autoista #37 oli vielä viikko sitten (17.1.) alkuperäisellä rekisteritunnuksella varustettuna, joskin uudet värit päälleen saaneena. Muista ei ole kantautunut havaintoja.


Kiitos tiedosta! Ihan ei vielä sitten kannattane sinne suunnata.

----------


## kuukanko

> Porin kilpailutetun liikenteen sopimukset päättyvät 31.5.2014 ja niiden seuraavan sopimuskauden (1.6.2014 - 30.6.2016 + 1 optiovuosi) kilpailutus on alkanut. Hankintailmoitus
> 
> Kohteet ovat samat kuin ennenkin eli:
> linja 7linja 27linja 60 kutsuliikenteenä koulujen kesäloma-aikaan + koko vuoden lauantait
> Nämä kohteet kilpailutetaan reittipohjaisena käyttöoikeussopimuksena ja ratkaisuperusteena on pelkkä hinta. Kalustovaatimuksena on Euro3-tason bussit, täysikokoisilla busseilla maksimi-ikä on 15 vuotta ja pikkubusseilla 9 vuotta.


Optiovuotta ei käytetä ja nämä kolme kohdetta ovat nyt uudessa kilpailussa, sopimuskautena 1.7.2016 - 30.6.2019 + 2 optiovuotta. Lisäksi neljäntenä kohteena on linja 5.

Ansaintamalli (käyttöoikeussopimus), ratkaisuperuste ja kalustovaatimukset ovat samoja kuin näitä linjoja edelliskerrallakin kilpailutettaessa.

Hankintailmoitus, lopussa linkki tarjouspyyntöön (tarjouspyynnön näkeminen vaatii rekisteröitymisen)

----------


## SlaverioT

Pieni tilannekatsaus Porista; Helsingissä kunnallisen liikenneyhtiön pääomittaminen aiheutti lopulta ylitsepääsemättömiä ongelmia. Porissa tehdään samaa, mutta ilman kilpailutusta.



> julkaistu 9.11.2015 15:06
> *Kaupunki tukee tappiollista joukkoliikenneyhtiötään jättisummalla
> *Porin kaupunginhallitus hyväksyi Porin Linjojen 285 000 euron pääomittamisen.
> Tuen taustalla on Porin Linjojen edellisten vuosien tappiollinen tuloskehitys.
> Sijoitukseen käytetään vuoden 2015 talousarvion investointiosassa yhtiöjärjestelyjen toteuttamiseen varattua määrärahaa.
> http://www.satakunnankansa.fi/Sataku...isummalla.html


Aiemmin YLE:n uutisissa mainittiin matkustajamäärän laskeneen 2014 neljä prosenttia noin 1,57 miljoonaa matkaan.
http://yle.fi/uutiset/porin_linjojen...iotaan/8435151

----------


## Eppu

http://yle.fi/uutiset/porilaiset_val...?ref=leiki-uup

Ei voi kyllä ymmärtää mikä ihmeen järki on toteuttaa matkakeskus Poriin, kun rautatieasema on niin kaukana keskustasta. Sitäpaitsi entä jos tulevaisuudessa henkilöjunaliikenne Poriin loppuu? Sen volyymi kun on nytkin niin vähäinen, että senkään puolesta en näe touhussa minkäänlaista järkeä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Optiovuotta ei käytetä ja nämä kolme kohdetta ovat nyt uudessa kilpailussa, sopimuskautena 1.7.2016 - 30.6.2019 + 2 optiovuotta. Lisäksi neljäntenä kohteena on linja 5.


Voittajat ovat:
Kohde 1. Linja 7, Viasvesi-Kauppatori-Isojoenranta-Harjunpää yhteenliittymä Ruosniemen Linja-auto Oy ja Lyttylän Liikenne OyKohde 2. Linja 27, Pori-Viasvesi-Oosinselkä (Hakkiluodon th) Ruosniemen Linja-auto OyKohde 3. Linja 60, Pori-Lyttylä, kutsuliikennevuoroina koulujen kesäloman- ajan ja koko vuoden lauantait Lyttylän Liikenne OyKohde 4. Linja 5, Kauppatori-Impola-Itäkeskus, Porin Linjuri-auto Oy

----------


## aaltos

Suomi Areenan aikana 11.-15.7.2016 NESTE tarjoaa uusiutuvaa dieselöljyä käyttävän maksuttoman bussikyydin klo 10-18.15 (pe 15.30) Eetunaukion ja Puuvillan kauppakeskuksen välillä. Hienoa !

----------


## aaltos

Porin uusi matkakeskus on avattu rautatieaseman viereen.  Käytännössä matkakeskus tarkoittaa lähinnä laiturirakenteita eikä keskukseen sisälly varsinaisia sisätiloja, joissa olisi esim. liiketoimintaa. Vanhalle rautatieasemalle ja keskuksen vieressä olevan SAMK:n uuden kampuksen julkisiin tiloihin tulevien palvelujen sisältö on ainakin itselleni vielä epäselvää. Matkakeskuksen avaamisen  yhteydessä toimintansa aloitti cityliikenne, joka kulkee ma-la tiheällä vuorovälillä pohjois-eteläsuuntaan, Puuvillan kauppakeskuksesta matkakeskuksen kautta Satakunnan keskussairaalaan. Radan alitus tapahtuu kevyttä liikennettä varten suunniteltua tunnelia. Ajoneuvoja on kolme, joista yksi on sähkökäyttöinen. Laitan sen kuvan galleriaan. Kuva on otettu keskussairaalan päätepysäkillä. Tietoa käyttäjämääristä odottavat varmasti kaikki ne, jotka toivovat raitiotien rakentamista kyseiselle reitille.

----------


## killerpop

> Porin uusi matkakeskus on avattu rautatieaseman viereen.  Käytännössä matkakeskus tarkoittaa lähinnä laiturirakenteita eikä keskukseen sisälly varsinaisia sisätiloja, joissa olisi esim. liiketoimintaa. Vanhalle rautatieasemalle ja keskuksen vieressä olevan SAMK:n uuden kampuksen julkisiin tiloihin tulevien palvelujen sisältö on ainakin itselleni vielä epäselvää. Matkakeskuksen avaamisen  yhteydessä toimintansa aloitti cityliikenne, joka kulkee ma-la tiheällä vuorovälillä pohjois-eteläsuuntaan, Puuvillan kauppakeskuksesta matkakeskuksen kautta Satakunnan keskussairaalaan. Radan alitus tapahtuu kevyttä liikennettä varten suunniteltua tunnelia. Ajoneuvoja on kolme, joista yksi on sähkökäyttöinen.


Porin Matkakeskusta voi seurata livenä osoitteesta http://webcam.pori.fi/samk.jpg kunhan reloadaa tuota kuvaa, kuten pystyi seuraamaan myös sen rakennusvaiheita.

Satakunnan Kansan uutisoinnin perusteella ymmärsin, että aikataulunäyttöjä laitureille tulee vasta myöhemmin syksyllä. Sinänsä käsittämätöntä, kun varmasti nekin olisi saatu asennettua rakentamisen yhteydessä - rakentamispäätöksestähän on useita kuukausia aikaa. 

Samaisen Satakunnan Kansan etusivulla on tänään ollut kysely "Mitä mieltä olet Porin uudesta matkakeskuksesta?"
Hyvä homma. On järkevää, että bussit ja junat lähtevät samasta paikasta.  15.33%Periaatteessa hyvä ajatus, mutta toteutus ihmetyttää.  14.78%Rahan tuhlausta. Porilla oli jo toimiva linja-autosema.  40.42%Ei pelkkiä bussilaitureita voi edes kutsua matkakeskukseksi.  20.44%Aivan sama, ajan autolla.  9.03%

Hyötyjen ja haittojen puntarointi kallistuu vahvasti haittojen puolelle. Ideaaliratkaisu olisi ollut venyttää Meri-Porin ja Noormarkun seutuliikenne rautatieasemalle, mutta jättää muu kaukoliikenne ennalleen. Samassa yhteydessähän muuttui monien 2-tien pikavuorojen liikenne niin, että niiltä jää tullessa pois kauppaoppilaitoksen pysäkki ja mennessä keskussairaala. Monelle tämä varmasti tietää huomattavasti pidempiä kävelyämatkoja ja sitä myöten huonompaa palvelua.

Satakunnan Kansasta löytyy myös varsinaisen ensimmäisen toimintapäivän osalta juttua: https://www.satakunnankansa.fi/satak...vat-200354833/

----------


## Rattivaunu

Porin Linjat Oy:lle on tullut kaksi Scania Citywide LE:tä numeroille 15 ja 16. Rekisteritunnukset ovat vastaavasti GNK-555 ja GNK-556.

----------


## Wreith

> Porin Linjat Oy:lle on tullut kaksi Scania Citywide LE:tä numeroille 15 ja 16. Rekisteritunnukset ovat vastaavasti GNK-555 ja GNK-556.


Onko nämä jotain vanhoja citywidejä vai suburbaneita?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onko nämä jotain vanhoja citywidejä vai suburbaneita?


Malliltaan perinteisiä Citywidejä, mutta täysin uusia vastikään tehtaalta tulleita autoja.

----------


## Wreith

> Malliltaan perinteisiä Citywidejä, mutta täysin uusia vastikään tehtaalta tulleita autoja.


Aivan. Mielenkiintoista...

----------


## kuukanko

Porin kaupunginhallitus päätti 16.3.2020, että kaupunki
käynnistää valmistelun liikennöintisopimusten mallin muuttamisesta bruttosopimuspohjaiseksikäynnistää valmistelun hallinnollisten ja kehittämistehtävien siirtämiseksi joukkoliikenneviranomaisen hoidettavaksiettä linjojen kilpailuttamiseen otetaan kantaa sen jälkeen, kun uuden sopimusmallin ja tehtäväjaon soveltaminen on vakiintunut
Tähän liittyen kilpailutettujen linjojen 5, 7, 27, 60, 68 ja 69 sopimuskausien päättyessä kesäkuun lopussa niiden uusi sopimus tehdään suorahankintana Porin Linjojen kanssa tämän vuoden loppuun asti. Porin Linjat kuitenkin ostaa linjojen liikennöinnin alihankintana niiden nykyisiltä liikennöitsijöiltä.

----------


## kuukanko

Porin kaupunginhallitus on päättänyt 12.10.2020, että mm.:
Käyttöoikeussopimukset Porin paikallisliikenteestä ja Ulvila-Pori yhteysvälin liikenteestä irtisanotaan päättymään 6.6.2021.Hankintasopimus avoimesta joukkoliikenteestä tehdään Porin Linjat Oy:n kanssa alkaen 7.6.2021. Ensimmäinen hankintasopimus saattaa olla lyhytaikainen siirtymäajan sopimus ennen monivuotisen sopimuksen tekemistä.Porin Linjat Oy hyödyntää alihankintaa ja käyttää harkintaa kalustohankinnoista ennen monivuotisen hankintasopimuksen ja sen toteuttamista tukevan puhtaan käyttövoiman kaluston hankintastrategian tekemistäKehottaa joukkoliikenneviranomaista aloittamaan neuvottelut ensisijaisesti TVV lippu- ja maksujärjestelmä Oy:n kanssa Waltti lippu- ja maksujärjestelmän käyttöönotosta.Kehottaa joukkoliikenneviranomaista teettämään ulkoisena asiantuntijapalveluna linjastosuunnitelman, jonka tavoitteena on parantaa linjaston kustannustehokkuutta.
Eli Porissa siirrytään viranomaisvetoiseen bruttomallin liikenteeseen 7.6.2021, mutta liikennöitsijänä jatkaa Porin Linjat (joka ainakin aluksi hyödyntää alihankintaa yksityisiltä liikennöitsijöiltä, arvatenkin edelleen niillä linjoilla mitkä aikaisemmin oli kilpailutettu).

----------


## aaltos

Porissa ja Ulvilassa joukkoliikenne on muutoksessa. Kuntalaisia osallistetaan toiminnan kehittämiseen ja oheinen linkki johtaa kyselyyn. Olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla kommentteja, miten Porin ja Ulvilan joukkoliikennepalvelut näyttäytyvät vertailtaessa niitä vastaavan tyyppisiin kaupunkeihin ?

https://www.pori.fi/uutinen/2021-02-...kyselyn-avulla

----------


## Miska

> Porissa ja Ulvilassa joukkoliikenne on muutoksessa. Kuntalaisia osallistetaan toiminnan kehittämiseen ja oheinen linkki johtaa kyselyyn. Olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla kommentteja, miten Porin ja Ulvilan joukkoliikennepalvelut näyttäytyvät vertailtaessa niitä vastaavan tyyppisiin kaupunkeihin ?
> 
> https://www.pori.fi/uutinen/2021-02-...kyselyn-avulla


Minun tuntumani on jo vuosia ollut, että Porissa ja ympäristökunnissa joukkoliikenteen tarjonta on heikompaa ja matkustajamäärät pienempiä kuin monilla muilla keskisuurilla kaupunkiseuduilla. Myös linjasto on monelta osin sekava. Toisin kuin muualla, Porissa joukkoliikennettä ei ole järjestetty bruttoperusteisesti kilpailuttamalla vaan pääosin omana tuotantona. Muilla keskisuurilla kaupunkiseuduilla joukkoliikenteen kurjistumiskierre saatiin pysäytettyä järjestämistapamuutoksen myötä ja vuosina 2014 - 2019 niin tarjonta kuin kysyntäkin kasvoivat merkittävästi. Myös joukkoliikenteen laadullinen kehitys on ollut muualla nopeaa, muun muassa kalusto on uusiutunut voimakkaasti ja matkustajainformaatio sekä lippu- ja vyöhykejärjestelmät ovat kehittyneet. Pori on pudonnut kelkasta liki kaikilla osa-alueilla.

----------


## Razer

> Minun tuntumani on jo vuosia ollut, että Porissa ja ympäristökunnissa joukkoliikenteen tarjonta on heikompaa ja matkustajamäärät pienempiä kuin monilla muilla keskisuurilla kaupunkiseuduilla. Myös linjasto on monelta osin sekava.


Kyllähän se näin on, että ensimmäisenä pitäisi ne loputtomat ympyrä- ja kahdeksikkolinjat vetää suoriksi. Varsinkin kaikkina viikonpäivinä ja kaikkina kellonaikoina pitäisi pyrkiä ajamaan samaa reittiä. Nyt on liian monta erilaista reittivarianttia riippuen viikonpäivästä ja kellonajasta ettei tavallinen autoileva kansalainen pysty hahmottamaan vaihtoehtojaan. Ympyrälinjoilla ratkaistaan operatiivista tehokkuutta käyttäjämäärien kustannuksella. Parempi palvelutaso edellyttäisi enemmän rahaa, jos vaihtoehtoisesti mistään ei uskalleta luopuakaan.

Ympyrälinjat voisivat toimia paremmin, jos niillä edes tavoittaisi muita kaupallisia kohteita kuin vain ydinkeskustan. Prismat lännessä ja idässä sekä Citymarket pohjoisessa olisivat todennäköisesti monen asiointimatkan kohteena, mutta kuhunkin pääsee kätevästi vain keskustasta, eikä juuri ollenkaan viikonloppuisin jolloin asiointiin olisi aikaa. Vaihtoihin pakottaminen keskustan kautta tuskin sekään tekee linjastosta houkuttelevaa, varsinkin kun muistikuvani mukaan keskustan ajantasauksiin kuluu kohtuuttomasti aikaa matkustajan näkökulmasta. Kuljettajat ehtivät kyllä jaloittelemaan, hakemaan kahvia ja käymään toiletissa. Mutta matkustajat joutuvat odottelemaan sen kaiken aikaa jatkoyhteyttään.

Olisin odottanut konsultin poimivan näitä asioita nykytilanteen ongelmiksi, mutta selvityksessä ei ollut oikeastaan yhtään avattu nykytilanteen ongelmia. Vaikutti taas yhdeltä sellaiselta tilaajan miellyttämistyöltä, jossa tilaajallakaan ei ole kunnianhimoa, vaikka selvityksestä maksaakin.

----------


## kuukanko

Porin Linjat kilpailuttaa nyt linjan 69 hoitamisen alihankintana sopimuskaudelle 1.1.2022 - 31.12.2023. Linjalla on arkisin aamulla yksi lähtö Kiikoisista Poriin ja iltapäivällä takaisin. Kalustovaatimuksena on Euro5, jossa on oltava riittävästi istuma- ja seisomapaikkoja linjalla kulkevia matkustajia varten niin kauan kun matkustajamäärä pysyy alle 50:ssä kerrallaan. Autossa on oltava mahdollisuus kuljettaa lastenvaunuja sekä tilapäisesti polkupyöriä. Ratkaisuperusteena on pelkkä hinta.

----------


## nickr

Havaintoja Porista 8.11:

Liikenteessä näkyi Porin Linjojen autot 1, 4, 5, 6, 9, 15, 17, 18, 25, 29, 30, 32, 39, 41, 44, 47, 48, 53 ja 54 (ex. TKL #652).

Mahdollisesti Porin Linjojen vanhin auto #47 (v. 2003) oli siis myös liikenteessä, tietysti juuri sen onnistuin näkemään vain niin nopeasti että linjakin jäi huomaamatta.  :Sad:  Bussikirjaston mukaan Porin Linjoilla olisi myös vuoden 2000 Scania OmniLink, mutta minulla ei ole tietoa onko sitä enää käytössä. Edit: Tarkistin Traficomin sivuilta, ja ajoneuvo on viimeksi katsastettu kaksi vuotta sitten, että todennäköisesti ei enää käytössä, mikä siis tekee tuosta autosta #47 Porin vanhimman käytössä olevan bussin.

Pori-Kankaanpää -reitillä oli Länsilinjojen Mercedes-Benz Sprinter #111. Linjalla 71 oli Ruosniemen Linja-auton (Sundell) #7, Merikarviaan päin ajoi Ruosniemen Linja-auton nro 14 sekä Aaro E. Mäkelän #4. Onnibusin reitillä F28 näkyi Satakunnan Liikenteen #24, sekin vuosimallia 2003. Myös Lounaan Saratemin auto (Eskelisen Lapin Linjojen väreissä) Turkuun näkyi, mutta koska auto ajoi eri reittiä kuin luulin, niin numeroa/rekisteriä en saanut selville.

----------


## Azzy

> Mahdollisesti Porin Linjojen vanhin auto #47 (v. 2003) oli siis myös liikenteessä, tietysti juuri sen onnistuin näkemään vain niin nopeasti että linjakin jäi huomaamatta.  Bussikirjaston mukaan Porin Linjoilla olisi myös vuoden 2000 Scania OmniLink, mutta minulla ei ole tietoa onko sitä enää käytössä.


#47 on vakiosijoitus linjalla 99, mutta sen sarjassa on yksittäiset lähdöt linjalla 9 ja 10W. Omnilink on ollut varaosina varikon poistorivissä jo pitkään.

----------


## Azzy

Porin Linjojen varikolla kaksi uutta Iveco Daily Rosero First -midibussia vahvistukseksi citylinjalle. Rekisteritunnukset XPT-693 ja XPT-694, kylkinumerot 51 ja 52. Samalla poistetaan citylinjalla väliaikasesti varalla ollut Fiat Ducato -pikkubussi.

----------


## tkp

Porin Linjat OY hakee uutta toimitusjohtajaa vanhan jäädessä eläkkeelle

https://duunitori.fi/tyopaikat/tyo/t...stsal-14394140

----------


## Azzy

> Porin Linjat OY hakee uutta toimitusjohtajaa vanhan jäädessä eläkkeelle


Uudeksi toimitusjohtajaksi nimetään 1.9.2022 alkaen Porin Linjojen nykyinen liikennepäällikkö Jarno Valtanen

----------


## Azzy

Porin Linjojen talviaikatauluissa muutamia muutoksia linjastoon verrattuna viime talveen

- Linjan 6 variaatiosekasotkuun M, H ja MJ on lisätty uusi tulokas MK. Ajetaan kerran päivässä 6H:n reittiä Koivistonluotoon ja Väinölän koululle mistä jatkaa Mikkolaan 6M:lle

- Uusi linja 10U. Ajetaan aamuisin linjan 7 reittiä Ulasooriin

- Linjavariaatio 40P. Viime talvena ajettiin aamuisin vain tiedepuistoon mistä vaihto keskustaan. Tullaan ajamaan vastaisuudessa kauppatorille asti Vähärauman kautta

- Uusi linja 81. Linjatunnus tuttu parin vuoden takaa, nyt uudella reitillä jeesaamaan Ulvilan ruuhkia. Kolme lähtöä päivässä, yksi aamulla ja kaksi illalla. Ajetaan 80 reittiä vt11:n kohdille mutta jatketaan Friitalaan, mitä kautta Kokemäenjoen yli Vanhaankylään

- Linjan 99 reittimuutos. Tiukan kierrosajan helpottamiseksi Prisma ja Tiiliruukki jätetään kokonaan välistä ja linja ajetaan aamuin illoin mennen tullen Käppärään/-stä vt8:lle

Yleisenä huomiona että lähtöjä tiedepuiston suuntaan on lisätty tihentämällä muun muassa 3W, 10W, 10U ja 34W lähtöjä torilta ja matkakeskukselta. 

Monella linjalla pieniä venkslauksia lähtö- ja lopetusaikoihin sekä pieniä reittimuutoksia mitä en tähän jaksa kaikkia koota. On toki huomioimisen arvoista että parilla linjalla on liikennöintiaikaa hieman pidennetty ja parilla lisätty lähtöjä taktisiin väleihin helpottamaan pahinta koululaisruuhkaa

----------


## Azzy

Porin Linjat #46 Scania L94 Vest Center L (YIC-269) vm.2004 on siirretty varikon poistoriviin kesän aikana

----------


## Azzy

> Porin Linjat #46 Scania L94 Vest Center L (YIC-269) vm.2004 on siirretty varikon poistoriviin kesän aikana


Lisättäkööt että myös #25 L94 Vest BPM-854 vm.2004 on myös poistettu liikenteestä

----------


## Azzy

Porin Linjojen varikolla 4kpl Citywide LE Suburbania, ex-OTP:t rtunnus ZNE-771 kylkinumero 25, ZNE-772 #43, ZNE-773 #53 ja ZNE-776 #54

----------


## mauri

> Porin Linjojen varikolla 4kpl Citywide LE Suburbania, ex-OTP:t rtunnus ZNE-771 kylkinumero 25, ZNE-772 #43, ZNE-773 #53 ja ZNE-776 #54


Onko mahdollista että nää subit korvaisi jotain LUBeja tai muuta kalustoa?

----------


## antsa

Tuo Lahti Falcon JCS-51 on ollut numerolla 53 joten liekö se sitten poistunut talosta ?

----------


## mauri

> Tuo Lahti Falcon JCS-51 on ollut numerolla 53 joten liekö se sitten poistunut talosta ?


tietääkseni ei ole ollut liikenteessä pitkään aikaan niin varmaankin on

----------


## killerpop

Trafin mukaan JCS-51 omistaja on edelleen Porin Linjat ja katsastettu tammikuussa 2022. Toki en ihmettgelisi, vaikka uudelleennumerointiakin tapahtuisi, niinhän tapahtui OmniLinkien kanssakin. Mutta voineen numeroinnista ainakin päätellä, että siitä ollaan hankkiutumassa eroon.

----------


## Azzy

Samaa päällekkäinnumerointia olen itsekin ihmetellyt, koska tosiaan Falcon on jo numerolla 53 sekä yksi L94 Vest on numerolla 43, mutta täytyy vain olettaa että vanhempia autoja uudelleennumeroidaan tai poistetaan käytöstä. Falcon on vielä ollut semisäännöllisessä käytössä erinäisiin tilausajoihin. Kuulemani mukaan Suburbanien tieltä väistyvät pois L94 Vestit 25, 46 ja 50 sekä L94 Scala 54.

----------


## Azzy

Kuinka ollakaan, Falcon #53 on siirretty varikon poistoriviin ja Suburban #53 ottanut hänen paikkansa paikkarivistöstä. Enteilen että Vestiä #43 ja Scalaa #54 odottaa samanlainen kohtalo.

----------


## Azzy

Tänään 16.9. / tästä päivästä eteenpäin voi Suburbaneja #25, #53 ja #54 bongata liikenteessä. Kirjoitusajankohtana sijoitettuna pääosin linjoille 2, 3, 4, 6 ja 12.

----------


## aaltos

Tässä SK:ssa 10.10. julkaistu mielipidekirjoitukseni

https://www.satakunnankansa.fi/lukij...009125633.html

Joukkoliikenne tukee hyvinvointia

Porin joukkoliikennejaoston puheenjohtaja Jussi Ihamäki (SK 1.10.) pohtii kehittämiskohteita joukkoliikenteeseen. Esikuvaksi nousee Tampereen seudun Nysse. Voisiko sieltä ottaa mallia kehittämistyöhön?
Tärkein askel olisi laajentaa joukkoliikennealue koskemaan kaikkia Porin ympäristön kuntia, jolloin palvelusta vastattaisiin keskitetysti. Käyttäjälle siitä olisi monia etuja ja palvelu tarjoaisi entistä useammin aidon vaihtoehdon autoriippuvuudelle.
Tampereella alue kattaa kahdeksan kuntaa. Eräs yksityiskohta on se, että Nysse-lippua voi käyttää myös junamatkoilla, kuten Nokian ja Tampereen aseman välillä.
JOUKKOLIIKENTEEN, muun palveluverkon ja kaavoituksen välisen vuoropuhelu lisääminen ja sitä seuraavat kehittämistoimet kasvattavat käyttäjien määrää ja parantavat palvelutasoa. Useat koulujen ja terveysasemien työntekijät ja käyttäjät voivat tällöin turvata liikkumistarpeensa joukkoliikenteellä.
Päätettäessä hyvinvointialueen palveluverkosta pitää joukkoliikennepalvelut ja niiden kehittämien kytkeä ehdottomasti päätöksentekoon. Joukkoliikenne lisää käyttäjien arkiliikuntaa, millä on terveyttä edistävä vaikutus. Tämä on osoitettu useissa tutkimuksissa.
Kehittämistoiminnan perusta on riittävän yksityiskohtainen suunnitelma palvelutasosta. Mallia siihen voi ottaa jo monilla alueilla tehdyistä suunnitelmista.
Tampereen seudulla palvelutaso on määritelty kaikille alueille, joilla on yli viisikymmentä asukasta 250 m x 250 m -kokoisella ruudulla. Palvelutasoluokkia on kuusi. Kuutosalueella liikennettä on lähes ympäri vuorokauden ja ykkösalueellakin arkisin aamuseitsemän ja iltaviiden välillä.
Kyselyjen perusteella työ- ja koulumatkojen ohella joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa on huomioitava myös liityntäliikenne kaukoliikenteen pysäkeille ja vapaa-ajan liikenne. Käytännössä se tarkoittasi sitä, että Tampereen Nokia-areenan tapahtumiin voisi kulkea niiden ajankohtaan suunnitelluilla junavuoroilla.
Mikäli Winnovan metsäopetuksen oppilaankuljetus kytkettäisiin joukkoliikennepalveluihin, voisi autoton porilainen päästä aamulla Joutsijärven seudulle, retkeillä siellä ja palata iltapäivällä takasin kaupunkiympäristöön.

Sakari Aalto

Ulvila

----------


## Azzy

Porin Linjoilla kaksi uutta uuden sukupolven Scania Citywide LE:tä. Kylkinumerot 46 ja 47, rekisteritunnukset FPX-196 ja FPX-197. Voinee bongata Meri-Porin linjoilta mihin yleensä pakasta vedetyt autot sijoitetaan.

----------

